# some pics



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

didnt feel like taking another 6 mins per pic to upload so here:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=68739

no im not advertising pfury


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

good pics.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

haha the cam takes good lookin pics, now if the honda didnt look like i just pulled it outta a mud hole in a swamp


----------

